# How to make curly fries???



## flutterbynia (Dec 13, 2013)

I love curly fries, but there's no place near me that sells them. What's the best or easiest way to make them?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

From a curly potato?

Sorry couldn't help myself.

Have you looked online?

I am almost positive that I have seen a little hand cranked tool that will accomplish this.

mimi


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

"From a curly potato?

Sorry couldn't help myself."

But I like that answer.

You could ask a pig. They have curly tails.

Sorry I couldn't help myself either.

Try http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Curly-Fries
or
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:curly fry maker


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Im pretty sure its a tool , that is used to get the curly effect on the potatoes for frying. 

Without the equipment attempting it with a knife may just be near impossible and extremely hard work. 

I understand you like curly fries , but whats wrong with regular fries. I highly doubt the format or shape the fries are in , changes the flavor IMO.

I have had 2 types of curly fries , the thinly sliced ones (you can make at home with a vegetable peeler). 

Also thick ones thats i ate at a farm once when i was a kid, the thick ones required a crack tool.


----------



## aaronjack93 (Mar 26, 2014)

It is a tool. look up ribbon fry cutter, you can get a electronic one or a manual one. The manual one will be a whole lot cheaper, while the electronic one can get up to the 500 to 700 dollars a piece. I'm going to buy an electric one for when I can open my own business.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Never understood the attraction of curly fries, hard to eat, ones I have had are generally greasier than a regular fry...


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Use a machine, as already mentioned.

Arby's has them now.

There are a few frozen brands at the market - Ore-Ida, & Arby's seasoned curly fries.





  








thHFMQ6WPN.jpg




__
cerise


__
Mar 30, 2014












  








ARB14_Fries_Kids_440x282.jpg




__
cerise


__
Mar 30, 2014


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Arby's are at the top of the greasy list... and they never break apart the ones that are all twisted together so they fry into a lump, horrible and nasty


----------

